# Counters in response to a #1 strike



## Guro Harold (Jan 28, 2006)

Counters in response to a #1 strike.

This is an incomplete list. Please add to it and discuss.

Largo &#8211; target is the hand or closest extremity or just blocking the opponent&#8217;s stick.
- Up and Down
- Rompida
- Banda Y Banda
- Figure Eight
- Force Against Force Strike/Block
- Palis-Palis passing the strike
- Planting Rice
- Ducking , footwork and evasion
- Block-Check-Counter with stick grab

Medio &#8211; target is the opponent (all open targets are viable)
- Up and Down
- Rompida
- Banda Y Banda
- Figure Eight
- Force Against Force Strike/Block
- Palis-Palis passing the strike
- Planting Rice
- Ducking , footwork and evasion
- Block-Check-Counter with stick grab
- Block-Check-Counter (checking the hand)
- Block-Counter Angle Check-Counter
- Crossada
- Abanico-Corto Techniques
- Abanico-Double Action
- Punyo counters
- Pass-through strike, sungkiti counter.
- Disarms
- Tapi-Tapi
- Hubad
- Sumbrada
- Gunting

Corto &#8211; target is the opponent (head area, centerline targets)
- Punyo strikes/traps
- Strick grappling/control
- Gunting


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2006)

Block - Check - Counter - No grab of the stick, just have your hand on it.


----------



## kruzada (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice list. Just a few counters to add from Modern Arnis.

Largo range (striking the hand)
Doblete
Doblada

Media range
Doblada
Hirada Batangeno (rising blocks with tapi hand parrying in a palis fashion)

Outside of Modern Arnis there are ofcourse other options.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2006)

kruzada said:
			
		

> Nice list. Just a few counters to add from Modern Arnis.
> 
> Largo range (striking the hand)
> Doblete
> ...


Excellent additions. Thanks Rich!

Palusut


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

#1 disarm.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 23, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Counters in response to a #1 strike.
> 
> This is an incomplete list. Please add to it and discuss.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have any empty hand responses?  Or what would you do if armed with a knife but not a stick?

Morgan


----------



## Morgan (Mar 23, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Counters in response to a #1 strike.
> 
> This is an incomplete list. Please add to it and discuss.
> 
> ...


What would you use as an empty hand response to a #1 attack?  How would you respond if you were armed with a knife instead of a stick?

Morgan


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> What would you use as an empty hand response to a #1 attack? How would you respond if you were armed with a knife instead of a stick?
> 
> Morgan


 
This is one of the great things about Arnis...with some slight modifications, the stick disarms can be translated into empty hand disarms.  The same can be said if you're holding a blade.  Its just a shorter version of a stick. 

Mike


----------

